# On 3rd Harvest and I think it's time I ask for some advice...



## lawhyno (May 18, 2010)

I used 1000w HPS, hydroponic drip system, and my 12 sour diesel kush plants only yielded 7 ounces  The quality is top notch. It's just not worth the effort and $$ if I'm only yielding 7 ounces on a 12 week flowering cycle. 

I started to think that maybe it's the strand and not myself that is causing such a week yield. I see pictures of huge huge colas and I haven't yielded a nug that is more than half a gram. I'm using floranova, some blooming solution, molasses, various bullshits that the hydroponic douche salesman sells me on. I'm definitely not willing to buy anything new until I get my facts straight. 

I just started a new cycle today and now I'm experimenting: I fimmed one plant, topped another, trimmed one down to 3 branches and main cola, and left another to grow naturally. I'm adding hormones to a couple of them... and I'm praying. 

What do I need if I want to yield at least 0.5 grams per watt?? Should I switch the strand?? Does anyone know much about Sour Diesel?? I've researched all types of hydro systems, nutrients, and I don't want to give up on this strain if I can make it yield more than 0.2 grams per watt. 

Anyone with suggestions or insight into what I should do?


----------

